# Trick or treaters @ JBR?



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

After buying $50 worth of candy bars ... was hoping for trick or treaters at the JBR Walk ... 

We hung out at the Walk for a few hours expecting to see at least a few kids in costume ...

To make the story short, we're stuck with a boat load of sweets ... 

Anybody know where trick or treating happens?


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

Ive heard froma Colleague that Arabian Ranches. A bit far from JBR though!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

In the Springs area....but I haven't brought any treats this year, so feel free to send them over!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

kids in costume ... kids in costume ... and no ... you cant have 'em Pammy


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I thought you hung out in a costume hoping to see kids


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

hmm .. although I'd pay money to see you IN costume ... then I'll prob send a few over your way


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmm...don't think Beloved would be too happy about that!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Ya kidding me .... Beloved is the one forking out the dough ... LOL


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks that Halloween is the 31st not the 30th? When I was a kid growing up it didn't matter what day of the week it was. Halloween was always the 31st and that's when you go "Trick or Treating"


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought so too.. as all saints day is the 1st? 

*shrug* I assumed I had it wrong as its not a big celebration in NZ.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I was just =under the impression that its the weekend here ... just like last year ... just like the parties ... .But yer right .. its always the 31st ...

Whats under the hood on that Z06?



Vetteguy said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that Halloween is the 31st not the 30th? When I was a kid growing up it didn't matter what day of the week it was. Halloween was always the 31st and that's when you go "Trick or Treating"


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

It would have actually fallen on Saturday last year though?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Last year .. the events were on a friday, no?


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I guess it depends on the place running the events... and most places would run events on the weekend I assume (so people don't have to go out on a 'school' night) but the 31st would have been a Sat, and the year before a Fri (unless I am forgetting a leap year- very possible  lol) 

Hopefully you will have better luck tomorrow night!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ari just bring the candy over! I will dress like an Indian lady with a 3 year old son!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Not happening lady ... unless you're trick or treating at the walk tonight ...


----------

